# Air Force Medics in 1 Fd Amb?



## medic2ic (26 Mar 2005)

Hello all...

I'm just wondering if there are any air force medics with 1 Fd Amb in Edmonton? I'm looking at doing a CT to the regs, and would prefer Air Force (family history), and would prefer to go to Edmonton. Let me know anyone.


----------

